# Taking Synthroid at night bs morning



## Jennifermfogg (Jun 25, 2012)

I just switched to taking my Synthroid at night insteat of in the morning. Does anyone else do this?

I have been tired lately so I just thought I would try this at night.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

I think if you take it at the same time everyday and take it on an empty stomach, it doesn't matter. I take mine in the morning - 4:00 AM!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

sjmjuly said:


> I take mine in the morning - 4:00 AM!


That's dedication! 

Jennifer, as long as you're consistent and taking it a few hours after eating (on an empty stomach, as stated above), that should be fine. However, you may find that that you'll need a change in dosage a few months down the road simply because your body may absorb the medicine differently at night (even on an empty stomach) versus first thing in the morning.


----------



## Jennifermfogg (Jun 25, 2012)

That is dedication......at 4:00 am every day. 
I will do this a week or so then I may switch back to taking it in the morning.

I am just so tired lately.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Jennifermfogg said:


> That is dedication......at 4:00 am every day.
> I will do this a week or so then I may switch back to taking it in the morning.
> 
> I am just so tired lately.


I have very little experience with this, but I just wanted to say that you may have to experiment a little longer than a week. I don't know if that's enough time to really notice a difference or not.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Jennifer, on second thought, given that you are hypoglycemic, do you think it's risky to wait a few hours after eating to take your thyroid meds, then go to bed on an empty stomach (at which point your blood sugar could be quite low)? Or are you planning to wait a while after your pill, then have a snack?

Just want you to be safe!

(And I agree...you'd need to try this more than a couple of weeks to see if it works well for you. More like a few months.)


----------



## crimebuff (May 25, 2012)

I've been taking it at night because I got nauseas taking it it the morning - doctor sais to try it at night and its much better. I just dont eat an hour before I take it, hen I go to bed and I don't have to worry about waiting to eat in the morning-i'm even allowed to take it with my ambien


----------



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

I take my Levo every morning btween 5 - 6 am. I'm thinking about changing to bed time but will wait until my next Endo app in October.

Here's an interesting article I read about taking the meds at night.
http://thyroid.about.com/od/thyroiddrugstreatments/a/bedtime.htm


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Jennifermfogg said:


> That is dedication......at 4:00 am every day.
> I will do this a week or so then I may switch back to taking it in the morning.
> 
> I am just so tired lately.


The reason I started doing this was because when I first started meds, I was freaked that it was going to make me feel weird. I thought if I took it really early in the morning, I would have some time to feel "weird" at home instead of at work. Well it never made me feel weird and I just got in the habit. I wake up every morning between 3:50 and 4:00 am, pop the pill and go back to sleep! Sometimes I get a little wave of nausea when I get up so I eat something. By then, it's been almost three hours since I took my pill so I figure it's "in there working"!


----------

